# Heat Pad



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Does anyone use or know of a heat pad that can used with a Chemex, etc?

cheers


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't think I know the answer but out of interest. Is that just to go underneath it, or to try and keep it warm like a hot plate?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

What about something on here?:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/654330387/chemex-insulated-cover-cozy-and-warming

Won't scald or boil your coffee

John


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> I don't think I know the answer but out of interest. Is that just to go underneath it, or to try and keep it warm like a hot plate?


To help keep a bit of heat in it.. shouldn't need too much..


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

How long do you plan on keeping it there? Storing coffee on a hot plate is in my experience not a very good idea if it's mean to sit there more than a little while. I'd rather put it in a thermost or insulated pot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rom said:


> To help keep a bit of heat in it.. shouldn't need too much..


Would this help ?

https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/chemex-compatible-with-size-p-75924.html?lgw_code=11806-75924&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3tjOzcei4gIVArDtCh2-RQ9-EAQYASABEgImk_D_BwE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cover-Chemex-Bodum-Coffee-Carafes/dp/B07LGJX647/ref=asc_df_B07LGJX647/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309862973979&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5762036600426078553&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006854&hvtargid=pla-654517358159&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chemex-Cmc-Glass-Coffeemaker-Cover/dp/B000I1ZKHO


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/chemex-glass-coffeemaker-cover

Does work surprisingly well and cheaper too

John


----------

